
Show HN: Big-O Poster [pdf] - RomanPushkin
https://github.com/ro31337/bigoposter/blob/master/bigoposter.pdf
======
cLeEOGPw
Knowing all these sorting algorithms can only be useful for someone just
learning what an algorithm or what a complexity means. On day to day basis,
they are not used. So if this poster was supposed to be practical, it's not,
and if it supposed to be stylized techno-babble kind of poster, it's really
uninspired and could use serious style improvements, better background, etc.

------
martinni
I'd argue that having a poster and memorizing it is actually counter
productive. It's easier to know the data structure and think about how they
work in the different situations.

------
wingerlang
Quite hard to distinguish between the two greens. I didn't see that there were
two until I found the legend.

~~~
pc86
All in all a poorly designed poster of something you needn't have memorized
unless you're studying the algorithms specifically for an exam or something.

------
Terribledactyl
Hey, I'm red green color blind and much of this is difficult to read, but
could be otherwise nice. Try outlining instead of solid fill. And having 2
different color sets can help with different color blindness types red/green
and blue/yellow.

~~~
mikestew
Red/green myself, and personally a selection of one red and one green can work
if both are bright enough. This one suffers from using a shades of both, and
only both (AFAICT). IOW, again for me personally, one can use one from the red
box and one from the green box and that's it. Having various shades of the two
most commonly mistaken colors just ain't gonna work for a lot of people. For
five items, I'd use something like red/blue/green/white/orange or even beige.

But enough bitchin', I appreciate the amount of work and the presentation
(color palette not withstanding). Really good work, and I can figure it out
despite difficulties with the colors. Off to pinboard.in to file this one
away.

~~~
Terribledactyl
You can also try the website version of this.
[https://github.com/ericdrowell/BigOCheatSheet](https://github.com/ericdrowell/BigOCheatSheet)

It's even open source, pick colors (or not) at will.

